# sospensione su hp dv5 1170el [risolto]

## MajinJoko

era: "sospensione del sistema, fallisce il risveglio"

in fondo trovate tutte le istruzioni per usare la sospensione su un hp dv5 1170 el.

Buonasera a tutti,

scrivo qui per chiedervi un aiuto.

Vorrei riuscire a sfruttare la sospensione del sistema. In particolare, vorrei il suspend to ram.

La situazione è questa: sul mio portatile (hp dv5) ho un'installazione di Gentoo, 32 bit, stabile e una Xubuntu 10.10.

Sulla Xubuntu il suspend to ram funziona.

Su Gentoo, la situazione è un pelo complessa: il sistema va in standby senza errori, ma al risveglio non risponde per quasi più di un minuto, dopodiché vedo lampeggiare il cursore in alto a sinistra, allora con ctrl+alt+F7 torno in X, ma non è usabile, perché troppo lento.

Ho incollato un dmesg relativo al risveglio qui: http://pastebin.com/faqGrnFz

Uso il kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5, ma ottengo l'identico comportamento con un tuxonice-2.6.36-r3 e con un vanilla-2.6.37.

Ho provato a copiare dalla ubuntu tutti gli script di pm-utils, ma la situazione non è cambiata di una virgola.

Ho provato ad emergere ed usare gli hybernate-scripts, ma.. idem con patate.

Non so cos'altro aggiungere, quindi non mi resta che sperare nell'aiuto di qualcuno.

Ad maiora.

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho lo stesso problema con pm-utils.

Ma a me gli script hibernate funzionano perfettamente.

Attendo con te che arrivi un aiuto.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io ho lo stesso problema con pm-utils.
> 
> Ma a me gli script hibernate funzionano perfettamente.
> 
> Attendo con te che arrivi un aiuto.

 

Ecco. A me invece entrambi gli script si comportano allo stesso modo.

Facendo delle prove ho scoperto che il "riavvio ritardato" è dovuto al sintonizzatore dvb. Se sposto il firmware e all'avvio la scheda non viene "attivata" (devo far così perché diversamente mi è impossibile scaricare il modulo), allora dopo il suspend il pc si ripiglia subito. Ma non mi entra in X, ed è comunque innaturalmente lento. In pratica, il mio problema è composto da due sottoproblemi.

Anche su Xubuntu, la scheda dvb ritarda l'avvio. Però, una volta avviato, funziona da subito benissimo.

Accidenti!

----------

## ago

prova con un .32

----------

## Onip

Io, quando ho avuto problemi del genere, ricordo di aver dovuto smanettare un pochino con le configurazioni: in particolare blacklist di eventuali moduli e attivazione\disattivazione di vari trucchetti e hack vari (credo chiamati quirks in questo contesto) per gestire correttamente schede video e driver proprietari.

----------

## bandreabis

Per noi poveri profani il lavoro è arduo.

Una volta che hibernate-script funzionano già dobbiamo rincorrere.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io, quando ho avuto problemi del genere, ricordo di aver dovuto smanettare un pochino con le configurazioni: in particolare blacklist di eventuali moduli e attivazione\disattivazione di vari trucchetti e hack vari (credo chiamati quirks in questo contesto) per gestire correttamente schede video e driver proprietari.

 

Capisco, e non è certo una cosa che mi spaventi/preoccupi.

Come scrivevo sopra, ho beccato la scheda dvb come una responsabile.

Mentre non so come muovermi per l'altro fatto (sistema lento e inusabile al risveglio).

Forse, speravo di poter in qualche modo "fregare" qualche configurazione a ubuntu, dove tutto funziona. Se avessi un dmesg più esplicativo forse sarebbe più semplice muoversi.

----------

## bandreabis

Io son messo peggio, anche attendendo molto a lungo il notebook non si risveglia e devo spegnere brutalmente, con conseguenti errori di filesystem.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io son messo peggio, anche attendendo molto a lungo il notebook non si risveglia e devo spegnere brutalmente, con conseguenti errori di filesystem.

 

hai mai provato a pingarlo mentre "non si risveglia"?

----------

## bandreabis

Tentato.

Nulla. Non raggiungibile.

E non funzionano nemmeno le "combinazioni magiche". E' tutto congelato, posso solo spegnere tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione.

Questo comportamento cosa significa?

Se la tastiera è bloccata, il tasto power funziona lo stesso o dovrebbe essere inattivo pure lui?

Inizio a spazientirmi con sto SO.

----------

## MajinJoko

Quello che mi tira matto sono due cose:

se in ubuntu va, non c'é modo di carpire i loro "segreti"?

come faccio a debuggare la situazione in gentoo? intendo, come faccio a capire perché al rientro nel sistema è tutto abbastanza inusabile?

Ma dite che su ebay la vendono una sfera di cristallo?

----------

## bandreabis

Il problema è che funziona a molti ma non a noi due!

Non dovrebbe essere automatico?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non dovrebbe essere automatico?

 

Beh, no   :Very Happy: 

Per me non è un problema sbattermi, a volte ne sono venuto anche a capo.

Ieri sera ci ho perso un po' di tempo (cioè, molto), e ho trovato un errore. In /var/log/pm-suspend.log, nel momento del ripiglio, trovo:

 *Quote:*   

> VT_DISALLOCATE: Device or resource busy
> 
> deallocvt: could not deallocate console 63

 

Ho verificato che Ubuntu riesce ad effettuare questo passaggio senza errori.

Quindi mi viene da chiedermi.. che sia il kernel?

Istruendo pm-utils a rimuovere i moduli del dvb ora riesco ad andare in standby e riprenderlo immediatamente.

Tuttavia, restano due problemi:

- si riprende in un qualche console, non so quale, non torna in X (cosa che con l'hibernate-script funziona)

- il sistema è inusabile, un processore va a chiodo e i processi consumano troppo (gnome-terminal si attesta sul 20% della cpu, l'applet-monitor tocca i 30%, la situazione è ampiamente anomala) (questo secondo problema si verifica anche con l'hibernate-script).

Ho letto di provare il s2ram nel pacchetto suspend, ma dannazione non mi si compila.

Per ora vorrei concentrarmi sull'errore di vt_disallocate, visto e considerato che pm-utils è integrato in gnome.

audaces fortuna iuvat   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Stasera ti posto il mio log e tu mi dici se ci sono errori.

Posso?

EDIT: eccolo!

```
cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log 

Initial commandline parameters: 

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

lun 14 feb 2011, 21.41.46, CET: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux Pavilion 2.6.37-gentoo #1 PREEMPT Mon Feb 14 19:57:53 CET 2011 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                37880  0 

snd_seq_device          4882  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            27257  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12310  1 snd_pcm_oss

sco                     6699  2 

bnep                    7950  2 

rfcomm                 25721  4 

l2cap                  33119  16 bnep,rfcomm

snd_atiixp             10303  0 

snd_atiixp_modem        7455  0 

snd_ac97_codec         85161  2 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem

radeon                711096  1 

ac97_bus                 894  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                54412  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_ac97_codec

sdhci_pci               5813  0 

tifm_7xx1               3350  0 

sdhci                  13411  1 sdhci_pci

ttm                    48486  1 radeon

snd_timer              15794  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

mmc_core               55208  1 sdhci

tifm_core               5201  1 tifm_7xx1

usbhid                 20381  0 

snd                    44510  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

video                  11166  0 

drm_kms_helper         25483  1 radeon

battery                 8338  0 

ac                      2542  0 

thermal                 6925  0 

cfbcopyarea             2785  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               1993  1 radeon

cfbfillrect             2585  1 radeon

soundcore               5634  1 snd

btusb                   9067  2 

processor              21752  1 

ehci_hcd               28295  0 

button                  4494  0 

snd_page_alloc          6132  3 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_pcm

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1940332     149928    1790404          0      16420      75620

-/+ buffers/cache:      57888    1882444

Swap:      2104476          0    2104476

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

Kernel modesetting video driver detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend: success.

lun 14 feb 2011, 21.41.47, CET: performing suspend

```

C'è qualche errore?

----------

## MajinJoko

manca tutta la fase di wake up!

Però in suspend non hai alcun errore..

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho risolto! È un problema di kernel! Con uno nuovo ricostruito da zero, nessun problema di risveglio. Nel week end, quando avrò a disposizione internet, posterò i vari quirks. Per il kernel, invece, chissà mai se scoprirò qual è il settaggio "malvagio"..

----------

## bandreabis

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> manca tutta la fase di wake up!
> 
> Però in suspend non hai alcun errore..
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, ho risolto! È un problema di kernel! Con uno nuovo ricostruito da zero, nessun problema di risveglio. Nel week end, quando avrò a disposizione internet, posterò i vari quirks. Per il kernel, invece, chissà mai se scoprirò qual è il settaggio "malvagio"..

 

Sarà perchè NON si risveglia?!?   :Razz: 

----------

## MajinJoko

soluzione per hp dv5 1170el

creare i seguenti files:

/etc/pm/config.d/modules

```
SUSPEND_MODULES="dvb_usb_af9015 af9013"
```

/etc/pm/config.d/parameters

```
ADD_PARAMETERS="--quirk-no-chvt"
```

qui:

http://pastebin.com/edNmYHP5

trovate un config per kernel 2.6.36 (sia gentoo che tuxonice) funzionante. 

E una piccola chicca:

con lo script:

```
dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal \

 /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer \

 org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend \

 int32:0
```

si può mettere in sospensione il sistema da utente (non uso gnome power manager, e volevo avere la scorciatoia su un tasto diverso.

Dovrebbe essere tutto. In bocca al lupo a tutti, e grazie mille.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho trovato questo link. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend

Da quanto capisco il problema risiede nella scheda video ATI:

```
[    0.849725]   Magic number: 0:367:799

[    0.849728]   hash matches drivers/base/power/main.c:542

[    0.849783] pci 0000:01:05.0: hash matches

[    0.849794] ec PNP0C09:00: hash matches
```

Quindi il modulo radeon?

Come posso rimediare?

----------

## bandreabis

anche con  

```
SUSPEND_MODULES="radeon"
```

non risolvo.

Anzi.

Se esco da X e do 

```
rmmod -f radeon
```

mi ritrovo lo schermo nero (uso KMS). Da cui posso riavviare correttamente, ma non vedo nulla.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Se esco da X e do 
> 
> ```
> rmmod -f radeon
> ```
> ...

 

Se invece prima fermi X (con /etc/init.d/xdm stop) e poi rimuovi il modulo (senza l'opzione -f per forzarlo, però), e provi ad andare in standby da lì (con il comando pm-suspend)? Come si comporta il pc?

Non hai una partizioncina dove installare veloce veloce una ubuntu per vedere se effettivamente il suspend NON DEVE andare, o, nel caso funzionasse, cercare in qualche modo di capire perché?

Scusa la domanda idiota, ma il kernel supporta il suspend?

Infine, fossi in te contatterei un moderatore per estirpare da questa discussione i messaggi relativi al tuo problema per creare un thread apposito, ottenendo così maggiore visibilità..

----------

## bandreabis

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Se esco da X e do 
> 
> ```
> rmmod -f radeon
> ```
> ...

 

Senza forzare rmmod il modulo non si "smonta". Ed anche da console il sistema non fa comunque il resume correttamente.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Non hai una partizioncina dove installare veloce veloce una ubuntu per vedere se effettivamente il suspend NON DEVE andare, o, nel caso funzionasse, cercare in qualche modo di capire perché?

 

Ho un HD intero per provare ubuntu. Farò questo tentativo... ma se Windows lo fa, perchè linux non dovrebbe sospendere correttamente?

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Scusa la domanda idiota, ma il kernel supporta il suspend?

 

Il suspend è supportato, ed infatti la sospensione va a buon fine. Forse la domanda corretta sarebbe "ma il kernel supporta il resume?   :Laughing: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Senza forzare rmmod il modulo non si "smonta". Ed anche da console il sistema non fa comunque il resume correttamente.

 

Ma come è possibile che se X è chiuso tu non riesca a smontare il modulo radeon? C'è qualcosa che non torna.

Ti ho chiesto del "-f" perché nel mio caso, smontando forzatamente dei moduli peggioravo solo la cosa.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho un HD intero per provare ubuntu. Farò questo tentativo... ma se Windows lo fa, perchè linux non dovrebbe sospendere correttamente?

 

Guarda, se ti guardi la letteratura relativa al suspend e al mio modello, scoprirai che non è un caso impossibile, anzi! Qui le cose le hanno sistemato con un aggiornamento alla bios: windows sospendeva, linux MAI. Ma è una questione vecchia di forse 1-2 anni.

Il consiglio di provare Ubuntu è proprio per esser certi di non combattere contro i mulini a vento. E poi, sai mai che tu possa "copiar" la soluzione da esso.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il suspend è supportato, ed infatti la sospensione va a buon fine. Forse la domanda corretta sarebbe "ma il kernel supporta il resume?  

 

Non volevo scrivere "supportato". Intendo, il kernel l'hai compilato con il supporto al suspend? Non ho ben chiaro se quando il pc ti va in suspend, egli va effettivamente in "suspend" (con cose tipo led lampeggianti, etc).

Ma il resume funziona?

Hai provato con un kernel tuxonice?

----------

## bandreabis

Sospendere sospende, con led lampeggianti.

Comunque con hibernate-ram sospendeva fino a qualche tempo fa (settimane) e un aggiornamento (quale?) ha scombinato le cose.

Ho provato anche con tuxonice-sources ma nulla di fatto.

Ora installo kubuntu, lo aggiorno e provo.

EDIT1: installato. Ma comportamento identico. Provo ad aggiornare

EDIT2: Anche dopo aggornamento, stesso comportamento!

EDIT3: dopo aver compilato il mio kernel senza supporto KMS, la sospensione ha funzionato perfettamente.

Ma ho scoperto che non avevo alcuna accelerazione hardware. Ora la soluzione è una di queste due.

1. senza DRI e senza KMS la sospensione funziona ma il sistema grafico è lento.

2. con DRI e KMS la sospensione non va ed il sistema grafico è "veloce".

oppure anche una 3. riesco a far andare DRI senza KMS ed molto probabile che il sistema diventi instabile e con gli effetti opengl mi crasha di nuovo X.

La soluzione è stata la 3.

Niente effetti desktop. Ma il resto ora funziona.

Grazie del supporto MajinJoko.

Andrea

----------

## MajinJoko

Figurati. Spero che la soluzione sia soddisfacente.

Alla prossima   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Figurati. Spero che la soluzione sia soddisfacente.
> 
> Alla prossima  

 

Con linux e Gentoo bisogna essere perfezionisti!

Perchè debba crashare è un mistero.

----------

## bandreabis

Chiudo.

Ho installato compiz-fusion per avere (non dico gli effetti che poco mi calono, ma) le trasparenze.

Ora è quasi perfetto.

Mi manca di poter usare le decorazioni di kde4, che mi crashano all'uscita e quindi debbo usare emerald. Ma questo è un altro topic.

Andrea

----------

## Drkg4b

Io ancora non ho risolto con il suspend, nel senso, dai log pare che tutto funzioni correttamente solo che il pc si risveglia immediatamente, non rimane sospeso. Ho il tuo stesso modello, il dv5, credo che il problema sia qesto:

```
s2ram_do: Input/output error
```

il kernel è il 2.6.36-gentoo-r8, ho provato a modifica ri due scritp, come suggerito. Per il momento non so che altre info fornire, fatemi sapere se viene in mente qualcosa.

----------

## MajinJoko

io non ho alcuna riga che menziona s2ram.

Ma usi pm-utils, oppure qualche altro script?

Certo quell'errore sembra la causa principale, ma così su due piedi non saprei che dirti   :Sad: 

----------

## Drkg4b

Ho provato con pm-suspend e anche con dbus, col comando che hai postato tu e il risultato è lo stesso a parte adesso che mi dice: 

```
dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal  /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend  int32:0

Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files

```

Ho googlato un po' su l'errore di input/output ma non ne ho ricavato molto e, dopotutto, se a te funziona non c'è motivo per cui non debba farlo anche il mio!

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Drkg4b wrote:*   

>  se a te funziona non c'è motivo per cui non debba farlo anche il mio!

 

Perfettamente d'accordo. Però io, oltre a metterti a disposizione il mio kernel e la mia configurazione, non so cosa fare   :Sad: 

Prima ti chiedevo di pm-utils proprio perché a me funziona con quello, senza usare altri programmi.

In pratica, il mio è un sistema stabile, giusto con quelle due modifichine ai file di configurazione di pm-utils, e un kernel "ripulito" da quello che usavo nei primi -fallimentari- tentativi.

Fammi sapere se posso darti qualche altra informazione.

----------

## Drkg4b

In effetti il kernel dovrebbe bastare. Cercherò di indagare su quel problema di I/O che credo risolverà la cosa. Intanto grazie per aver risposto  :Wink: 

----------

